# Starting DNP cycle this week w/ log



## ron1204 (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally placed an order. I have been reading a lot on DNP and what to do/not do on it. 
Im excited to try it out. 

Little back story on me and then ill get to diet, supplements and training: 
24 years old. been working out since about 16. 
took 11 months off since my wife was pregnant. 6 weeks after she gave birth we started the gym again. 
when i started again i was around 210 lbs roughly ~18-20% BF. been dieting good and working out. now im at 
215 lbs and around 15-16% BF. Since ive been cutting i dont have all my muscle from before back but im made decent progress. 

As for diet supplement and training:
low carb, between 60-90 g max. protein around 200g. fat 20-30 g. 


I am on 500 mg of test e and 400 mg of tren e. training 6 days a week. 

now on to a few questions, which i havent seen yet. Most people that have been on tren know that it makes you feel hot easily, raise bp, night sweats, insomnia, etc. a lot of these side effects are also given by DNP, at least i heard they do. I already plan on dropping the tren to half the dosage, and re-assess as i see fit on a daily basis. Is it recommended just stopping it from the get-go? Also, is the test safe to stay the same or should i drop a little as well? 
As you can see by now, i have a new born in the house and cannot afford to be very lethargic or let the DNP have a big effect on my life right now so i plan on sticking with 250mg dose for about 3 weeks, but the length ill see to it depending how i feel. If it gets too bad ill stop immediately, if it goes well ill probably try to continue for 30 days. 

I think this is it for now, my order should arrive soon, ill keep this thread updated daily even before i get it. Hopefully we can use this info to learn and teach others more about DNP. 
Any input is appreciated


BTW: 
starting weight 218.2 LBS


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 26, 2016)

DAY 1: 

Well I received my order yesterday. took 250mg post workout around 10pm. 
Night sweats were pretty bad but i know its from the tren as well. Strongly considering just removing tren untill im done. Bad news is that i did my shot yesterday so itll 
take a while for it to leave my body anyways. 
I took the dnp at night because i live in Miami, its getting close to 100 degrees here so i wanted it to be in my system for about 8 hours before i go to work but i might have to change in the morning even if its hot as hell cuz the night was pretty bad. 
Apart from the night sweats, outside was pretty uncomfortable. felt a little more warm even being on tren. 
more to come.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 26, 2016)

yeah the sweats suck. I laid on the cough with nothing but boxers on under the fan and I still had sweat on my neck and antyhing else that wasnt directly ONLY touching the air. Itll make you poop if you arent careful. Those were the 2 most side effects I got


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 26, 2016)

LOL I was waiting for the 1st day post to say how much it sucked. Tren and DNP is fukked up especially the combined effect on the night sweats. Effective but pure hell. I went 750mgs DNP and about 500mgs tren for a week or so before I tapped out after ramping up over 3 weeks time. Sleeping is ridiculous to say that it becomes unbearable. That first night without heavy DNP use is bliss. I'm tuned in to see how much punishment you can take


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 27, 2016)

metsfan4life said:


> yeah the sweats suck. I laid on the cough with nothing but boxers on under the fan and I still had sweat on my neck and antyhing else that wasnt directly ONLY touching the air. Itll make you poop if you arent careful. Those were the 2 most side effects I got



lol yea i get you on that. lets see how it progresses. 



Maintenance Man said:


> LOL I was waiting for the 1st day post to say how much it sucked. Tren and DNP is fukked up especially the combined effect on the night sweats. Effective but pure hell. I went 750mgs DNP and about 500mgs tren for a week or so before I tapped out after ramping up over 3 weeks time. Sleeping is ridiculous to say that it becomes unbearable. That first night without heavy DNP use is bliss. I'm tuned in to see how much punishment you can take



dam 500mg tren with 750 of DNP is crazy!!
i couldnt imagine going that high specially for 3 weeks. was that your first cycle? 
day 2 summary coming tonight.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 28, 2016)

It wasn't the whole way cause I ramped up. 250 the first week. 500 the next and 750 the last week. It was hell at 750 alone but with tren it was crazy. Gotta be kinda masochistic to ride it out lol.
No I had tried DNP about 3-4 times before that. The 1st was a disaster. Something happened and I broke out in a rash from head to toe. 2nd time was a lot less and the 3rd it didn't happen anymore. Same source and product of which both are the best in the biz. I've used DNP on about 7 small cycles over a couple years. Its good shit


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 28, 2016)

ahh yea i imagined that it wasn't the first time. If i didn't have a newborn i would probably jump to 500 but its hard barely sleeping and having to wake up all night to feed him, u know. i don't care too much about the sweating since I've had it many times with tren, but we'll see how this plays out. How can i ask you your source without breaking any rules. i think i got the best source out there but i don't know if its against the rules to post it or give any clues lol.


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 28, 2016)

DAY 2: 

not much different from day 1, feel a little bit hotter than usual when I'm outside but its also around 92* here. Sweat a little easier as well but thats about it. 
going to be starting EC hopefully tomorrow. don't know if it matters, but still taking full dose of pre workout including 350mg of caffeine and I'm fine in the gym. workouts have been great. 
Drinking 8 ounces of v8 low sodium, but tastes pretty bad. is there anything else someone recommends to replace that?

Todays weight: 215.2 lbs.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 29, 2016)

I didnt have any issues with sleeping...I can sleep almost anytime anywhere. I would pass out, and I would wake up and I was sweaty...not that like pouring kind I would get during the gym workout (2 sets in and I was drenched) but that sweat that just barely sits on your neck and arms. get up, take a piss, drink G2 and back to bed for about 3-4hrs and do it again. You def sound like its going pretty normal tho... sweats, sleep, lethargic. Im weird and the lethargic aspect really didnt hit too much. Now that I am off, I legit slept about 4hr nap yesterday (IM on PTO right now) and feel much lighter. I couldnt imagine taking with tren given the effects both have on people


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 29, 2016)

metsfan4life said:


> I didnt have any issues with sleeping...I can sleep almost anytime anywhere. I would pass out, and I would wake up and I was sweaty...not that like pouring kind I would get during the gym workout (2 sets in and I was drenched) but that sweat that just barely sits on your neck and arms. get up, take a piss, drink G2 and back to bed for about 3-4hrs and do it again. You def sound like its going pretty normal tho... sweats, sleep, lethargic. Im weird and the lethargic aspect really didnt hit too much. Now that I am off, I legit slept about 4hr nap yesterday (IM on PTO right now) and feel much lighter. I couldnt imagine taking with tren given the effects both have on people



yea same thing with me and sleeping. i can sleep anytime, just the sweat thats uncomfortable, but oh well not the worse thing in the world. 
so far everything seems good.


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 29, 2016)

DAY 3:

not much difference in terms of side effects. Im just doing 250mg, aiming for 30 days. 
sleep is not bad, i fall asleep pretty quickly. I noticed that having a small towel with you while your sleeping helps a lot as sweat just drips off me. 
Again, i dont think everyone will sweat this bad in the beginning, for me its from the amount of tren i was running before. 
Still taking 500mg of test E weekly. 
finally started EC. had 12.5mg Ephedrine along with my PWO that has 350mg of caffeine. Felt fine. My workouts have no suffered at all. Maybe it sounds weird but i think my work outs have actually gotten a tad better since i started DNP and i think the reason is that i warm up so fast. 1 or 2 sets in and im 100% warmed up and sweaty as hell. Will be taking 25 mg E and 200 mg of caffeine twice a day starting tomorrow. 
Oh, one thing, after one of my workouts, i had nasty cramps on my legs, couldnt move for a few minutes. figured it was from low sugar or electrolytes. After i few minutes i was fine. 
last thing i want to note is that my before bedtime weight is different from my morning weight. 
Ive been giving you guys my bed time weight and normally the morning is lighter. 
Bedtime weight: 213.2
Morning weight : 211.2
I know ive been losing some weight just not sure which one to stick to.


----------



## ron1204 (Jul 31, 2016)

Day 5: 

yesterday was the first day in  a while that i didn't have a great workout. my mind was there, but my body didn't accompany me. Warmed up before i even started but i was just super tired. Tried doing chest and biceps. My joints hurt a lot and i couldn't get a pump so i just did cardio and i tried again today. Today went better but my joints were still in some pain. 
I can see a small difference in my abdominal area, obliques and also shoulders and arms more lean and a little more vascular. I think ill start seeing some better results from now on. 
My diet is pretty good with no cheats , less than 25g of fat, less than 70g of carbs and around 200g protein. 
Almost forgot to mention, felt a little lethargic today in the morning. Went away after i ate some carbs and took some EC and PWO. 
Weight for today:
Morning: 210.0
Late night: 211.2


----------



## its what we do (Aug 1, 2016)

I had to bail when I was on tren & DNP, The nights became torture, at least your only running a low dose of DNP.. 

I could only manage 2-3 hours kip a night, after a week of that i couldn't train properly so it became counter productive.

Good luck, I look forward to seeing how you get on, any before pics? So we can see the progress


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 1, 2016)

its what we do said:


> I had to bail when I was on tren & DNP, The nights became torture, at least your only running a low dose of DNP..
> 
> I could only manage 2-3 hours kip a night, after a week of that i couldn't train properly so it became counter productive.
> 
> Good luck, I look forward to seeing how you get on, any before pics? So we can see the progress



yea man i honestly cant imagine running 500 or even 750. Maybe when the baby gets bigger or something ill try again with higher but i think 250 its working fine right now. 
I know i ****ed up when i didnt take before pics, i was too excited to take it when i got it, i actually got it days before i thought it was gonna get here but ill try to take a pic today (day 7) i know its not the same but i see big differences. ill try to explain what the main differences are and hopefully if i run it 21 more days there will be even more difference.


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 1, 2016)

ONE WEEK UPDATE: 

Days are getting even hotter and more uncomfortable. After i eat carbs its even hotter. I naturally sweat a lot and with this its close to unbearable at times. 
In the gym my shirt is COMPLETELY soaked. Workouts are still pretty good. Little lethargy in the morning and early afternoon. I take the pill in the morning so maybe this has to do with it. Keep taking my Ephedrine 25mg twice a day and caffeine 200mg twice a day. As tired as i am, sleep has been getting harder. Last night was the worst day in regards to sweating while sleeping. Basically in a puddle of sweat all night. I notice i get occasional stomachaches throughout the day, especially right after i eat and i use the bathroom at least 1 more time that i used to before. Pee a little more yellow (trying to drink more water) as well as cum. 

Weight: 208.8 lbs. 

Lost about 6 pounds already. Its pretty crazy that at such a low dose you can lose so much weight. Still on EC stack, my workouts are still intense, and my diet is still good. All of this helps. I can see a huge difference around my mid section and love handles. By the way ive heard about people holding a lot of water when on it, i think im not holding much, if any at all. Ill see if i can get some pics in today


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 10, 2016)

DAY 15: 

I know i havent posted in a while. ive been pretty busy plus didnt wanna post everyday with the same stuff. .
Anyways, the side effects im having so far, apart from the horrible night sweats is some lethargic feeling all around the day. Only thing that helps is EC stack and PWO before lifting. 
Gym sessions have greatly decreased in intensity. Also getting a pump is almost impossible. No matter how much weight i put, how slow, or how many reps i do, i get almost no pump. And if i do get a small  pump, itll leave within minutes of finishing. 
As ive mentioned before, i live in Miami, the weather is absolutely horrible to run this. Some days its 100* outside and humid as hell. Just going to my car and waiting for the ac to cool, ill be dripping in sweat. 
keeping carbs low. less than 80 g. try to stay around 60. keeping fats still as low as i can, occasionally ill eat some almonds and stuff, but just a few. 
Protein isnt where i would ideally want it to be, but whatever its not horrible i guess, between 160-200g. 
I'm halfway through my cycle and the main reason i picked low dose, longer time is because of so many ppl saying they didnt feel any sides. 
Maybe on 500mg i feel it a bit more but probably not a whole lot more. 30 days on this is pretty brutal. Makes everything so much harder. Cant go anywhere if theres not a fan blowing on your face 24/7. 
next time i try this, will probably be around january or february where its not as hot and im going to try 500mg on 14-18 days. I really dont wanna do this for a month again. 

Current Weight: 201.4


----------



## Ryand (Aug 11, 2016)

....so has it been worth it? Lmao


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ryand said:


> ....so has it been worth it? Lmao



oh hell yea lol. Its def. been worth it. uve tried it?


----------



## Ryand (Aug 11, 2016)

I have not. I enjoy reading about DNP though. I doubt I will ever dabble with DNP


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ryand said:


> I have not. I enjoy reading about DNP though. I doubt I will ever dabble with DNP



why not? Its unbelievable stuff
of course not taking into consideration the sides..


----------



## Ryand (Aug 11, 2016)

I sweat in air conditioning and I am decently lean. I used to take adderall recreationally and the sides were terrible for me...sweating, tension, etc.

Granted DNP isn't a stimulant but I am very certain I would did lmao


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 11, 2016)

Haha yea it isn't softest when it comes to side effects. Let's see how I finish these next 10 days or so.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 12, 2016)

***very certain I would die

Subbed for the ride buddy 10 days ain't very much longer to go


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ryand said:


> ***very certain I would die
> 
> Subbed for the ride buddy 10 days ain't very much longer to go



lmao i feel you. 


anyways i wanted to do a quick update on something that has happened twice already. 

Day 17: 

So ive had two cheat meals so far into this cycle. Both days have been planned out so i have done some cardio in the gym before cheating. 
Normal cardio like i always do. 10-15 minutes of stairs. lvl 4 or 5. i try to do some intervals in there but i dont do HIIT. Cant do it to save my life. 
Right after the gym, I ate 5 out of 8 slices of a large papa johns cheese pizza. Not much after that i went straight to sleep. I didnt think i would gain weight as my first cheat meal i still lost weight, but since this one was worse, i thought i would stay the same. Even after all those carbs and fat 3 things happened that coincided with my first cheat meal and i just have to notate this
1. Even with all those carbs and fats, i didnt get hot at all. And i normally get hot eating more than 20g of carbs. 
2. My sleep was awesome. The two best nights of sleep ive gotten were with my two cheat meals. Apart from the good sleep, these were the nights i sweat the least. 
3. I still lost 0.6 lbs. If i remember correctly i lost 0.8 lbs with my first cheat meal. Yesterdays weight 201.4. Today 200.8
I thought my first cheat meal was just a coincidence but now i see its not. I have no idea what this can be attributed to this. Maybe its that i went to the gym right before on both occasions. I dont know but after being on this so long and having the best nights after your worst meals, it really baffled me. 
I have one more cheat meal planned out for a couple days before i finish. Ill do another one of these when that happens so i can compare. 

Current weight: 200.8


----------



## Ryand (Aug 12, 2016)

Conclusion: fuel yourself only w/ pizza the rest of the cycle lol


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ryand said:


> Conclusion: fuel yourself only w/ pizza the rest of the cycle lol



lmao i wish man!! Easiest cycle ever haha


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 15, 2016)

Day 21: 

Energy is bad. EC stack helps with energy for a little bit. Workouts are almost non-existent. Absolutely no strength or energy the past 2 days. Almost useless to try. 
Just did cardio at slow pace. So i want to finish this early. I don't wanna go 28 days anymore. I can't take it anymore. What i thought about was taking 500 from day 20 to day 23 and stopping there. I took 500 for first time yesterday (day20) and another 500 today. Wow felt even worse. I guess I'm already so depleted and lethargic that it doesn't make much sense to up to dose so late into it. Most likely ill go back down to 250 tomorrow, lets see how i finish tonight. Regardless ill stop at 23 or 24 days. I don't know how some people say they take this for 30 to 40 days on 250 without barely feeling any sides. If your one of those people, **** you, i envy you lol. I guess its different for everyone. 
Ill probably do my last update my last day to see where i end up at before losing any water weight. 

Current Weight: 196.8


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 19, 2016)

LAST DAY (DAY 25):

yesterday was my last day. I actually took 500 yesterday to finish. FINALLY!! wow i couldn't wait to get off this stuff. I know i still have today and tomorrow to feel some sides but just knowing I'm done is amazing. 
Anyways, my weight today was 192.4!!! from about 216 thats about 24 pounds!  This is definitely the strongest fat burner out there, galaxies ahead of anything else. 
While my muscles are completely flat and glycogen depleted, i don't think i lost much. When i start working out i know Ill gain it back super quick, specially that I'm doing a nice clean bulk cycle. 
Anyways, I'm going to wait a few days to see if i lose any water weight. Maybe i drop another 2 or 3  lbs and i get to 189. We will see. 
Ill keep it updated


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 19, 2016)

Great job bruh 24lbs is nothing to sneeze at. Its such a relief when you know its over. Kinda like a nightmare you want to stop but that alarm clock hasn't gone off yet. Crazy how it works but its effective as HELL.


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 20, 2016)

yea man your right. and so freaking happy I'm finally off. My last few days I've was slacking off a bit, eating cookies, smoothies, and pastries but i still lost weight. Never did i ever think i was gonna lose so much weight. Just about a pound a day. 

BTW my girl did a 22 day cycle, 3 months post-partum, she lost like 15 lbs! she's 5 lbs from her pre pregnancy weight.


----------

